# Project: (Re)Build V3.0



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

update 1/19/10:more parts installed, pics posted
update 11/19:new pictures at bottom of post.








update 12/14rogress, pictures at bottom of post
Whatsup all...Ive been around on this site for years. Lurking on and off, and posting when I actually have something worthwhile to say. So you might remember my car. Made 383whp at 15psi like 5 yrs ago, and since then just kinda let the car sit in the garage and was busy with life...
So now after taking a 2+ year long break I have decided to finally "finish" the car the way I wanted it to be from the beginning.. I almost went off the deep end and bought a 3.6 VR6 and a 02M with plans of turboing that, but I dont want to go into debt when I am looking to buy a house in the near future...so the 2.9 VR will have to do for now.
Here's where the build stands at now, and then a list of the new parts going into the car. I plan to slowly build it up as parts come in and when I have spare time (which isnt very often, I go to school and work M-F so I don't have alot of free time.)
The goods:
Currently already have installed: made 383whp at 15psi
Built bottom end: pauter rods, JE 2.9 pistons
Head: p&p BVH with +1 intake and +1 exh valves.
semi-ghetto tubular exhaust manifold- came with car, but willing to let it ride for now
T70 turbo with .69 turbine (its for sale $650)
Schimmel SRI
DTA E48EXP standalone
Tial 38m wg and Tial BOV
upgraded motor mounts
quaife LSD
full 3inch exhaust
inline pump of some sort, will get replaced with surge tank/proper fueling setup
550cc siemens injectors (also for sale)
stage 5 CM clutch (also might be for sale)
Ok and heres whats going into the car soon....
Dubsquared 288 cams
TT high lift valve springs
possibly TT Ti retainers-waiting on head tear down to decide
crank scraper
ID1000 injectors
manifold, downpipe,wastegate dump, turbine housing ceramic coated in 2000 deg black
huge radiator and fans- might not use them
meziere water pump for a/w setup
schimmel a/w reservior tank
custom ginormous heat exchanger
Precision pt1001 a/w intercooler, good for 1000HP
all plumbed with -12 lines
all 3 inch boost tubing
might make a whole 4" downpipe and 4" exhaust out of aluminum
probably a lightweight battery, or move battery to trunk
-also possibly might buy a FX600 clutchmasters clutch, unless I find something else i want
-and in the works- developing a windage tray and possibly baffled oil pan. waiting to hear from the guy Im working with it on 
...and once my turbo sells, I plan on getting a PT67/65 billet journal bearing and going for 500+ on pump, and we'll see what it can do on some race gas. Revving out to 8k RPM
Heres some pics for now. Ill post more when I get parts in, or make some progress.
















































Heres how it sits now, in the garage:
























The old T70 and ghetto exhaust manifold:

























New parts:
















































A cool pic of something I made at work,its a part for some kind of oil filter/pump- broken cast piece on bottom- and new soild stock, machined piece 75% done on top. 









And one of my old BMX trophies from when I used to tear up the track
















Updates soon, I hope!











_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 11:03 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

BMX, Corrados and Fikse wheels...
Your life is full of win.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Project: (Re)Build V3.0 (1SlowSLC)*

Sweet car! Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Project: (SlammedGolfIII)*

doooooooooooooooooooope


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Project: (eurosportgti)*

Glad to see a renewed interest now that things in your life are becoming less complicated.
Im glad to bump a thread like this 
you have my tools and







when ever you need.
I'll be enlisting your help soon as well.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Project: (Re)Build V3.0 (1SlowSLC)*

Your car has always been one of my favorites. Good to see it around again.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Project: (Re)Build V3.0 (1SlowSLC)*

How did that t70 spool for you? I have a t66 with a .58 hotside.......


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Project: (SlammedGolfIII)*

I remember this beast.. such a nice lookin car. Love everything about it. Those wheels are the tits too. Can't wait to see the new project!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Project: (cstanley19)*

I used to tear up the track when I was a little bugger. Tons of fun, and seriously that car is way to pretty to just be sitting. Looking forward to this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Project: (iwantmyvdub)*

Hey Kev, glad you're back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know when you're ready for a serious turbo manifold


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Project: (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_How did that t70 spool for you? I have a t66 with a .58 hotside.......









It was nice, boost came on real linear, didnt hit hard at all, but just spooled up and pulled hard to redline. Wasn't too laggy, but I guess everyones definition of "lag" is a little different. I just think of it as traction control


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys...
Drew, you know Ill call you up when Im ready for a hand with the bigger stuff.
Lee, I never left, I just didnt work on the car and didnt post for a long time... Ive been watching your car come along. Is it done yet?
I might get one of those manifolds...one of these days. They are beautiful! Maybe once I max out the setup and I have nothing else left to do Ill get one


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

ID1000 injectors and crank scraper should be here sometime this week I hope. 
Also supposed to be picking up my parts from the ceramic coaters on Friday
****If anyone has any experience or solid first hand info on CM twin disk setups please fill me in. Ive read theyre great, Ive heard theyre great from a few people, and then I read posts by "foffa" and he says they suck.... but thats vortex for you. Any info please let me know....
Ive also heard DM motorsports clutch is supposed to be the shiznit, but its like $2600 I think...










_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 8:45 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Just talked to my guy working on the windage tray/ oil control. He's picking up a block this week that I found for him and is starting development.. who knows when it will be done though.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

HOLY CRAPOLA thats a huge a/w heat exchanger!
i like the fact that you sat the turbo next to the basketball. thats insane super duper big!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Project: (Re)Build V3.0 (1SlowSLC)*

ive had this...








on my computer for years. love it.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Got 288 camshafts, hd valvesprings, and crank scraper in the mail yesterday!
Just waiting on a few more parts, and might order a few more...then Ill start putting it all together.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

A few small updates:
-Picking up ceramic coated parts today
-A few more parts should be here within a day or 2
-Trying to sell off used parts to get some more goodies
Ive been slacking on taking pictures. Once I get these new parts, I will update with pictures...


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Are those modified ecodes with projectors in the insides?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Yes they are, I didn't make them myself. I bought them already made off another vortexer. Problem is the refracted glass of the ecode glass kind of breaks up the light. I want to find out a way to polish out a circle kind of like the rallye style lenses. 
More updates!
ID1000's and my new clutch arrived. I stopped by the coating place and picked up all my parts. They look great, but I might be selling them. 
I just got home from work and don't feel like messing around with pictures right now. I'll take some tomorrow and post them up.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

use clear inpro glass lenses


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice stuff in here,
but arent those G60 light bezzels and lenses anyways?

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_use clear inpro glass lenses


This^


----------



## 92gtx (Oct 28, 2007)

Might be a noob question but what front bumper is that you are running? I wants for my car and I am all the way in Canada and my car is black so we won't probably ever meet so if you could tell me that would be awesome.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

The headlights were mounted up wrong in those pics, thats why they look sunk in like that. Theyre VR6 lights, not g60. I bought the car with dual rounds, so I had never seen how the OEM lights were mounted, and made a noob mistake on mounting them.
Note taken on the clear lenses, thanks Drew..
Actually I think the internals of the lights need some work, the projectors arent aimed the greatest, and the HID setup they came with didnt fit into the housing too well, there was a big clunky socket that the lightbulb clips into and it was interfering with the housing causing the bulbs to not sit straight in the housing.
I will eventually work on them, but for right now I dont care as long as they have some kind of light output, I drove around with one headlight for a little bit and got hassled alot from cops.
The front bumper is a custom setup. Its based on an oettinger add on, but has some things shaved and massaged to clean it up a little bit. Its really hard to find oettinger bumpers now, theres not too many around for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Finally got around to taking some pictures. Stuff is really starting to pile up!
*ID1000 injectors, with clips and spacers, TT HD valvesprings*
























*Ceramic coated downpipe, exhaust manifold,turbine housing,and dump tube*
























*Clutchmasters FX600 twin disk and billet steel flywheel*
































*Closeup of turbine housing coating*
















*Dubsquared 288 Turbo cams*








































Now I just need to find time to put it together

















_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 5:08 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (CORRADOKING)*

First things first, I love the ride, and wish I had the funds to build your setup.
Only thing I saw I didn't care for was your new exhaust manifold, seems way to over welded IMO, also why did they start with a small pipe on the 2 outsides and then go slightly bigger only to go back down in size at the end?
Other than that man, I'd hump the S out of your car......it's that sexy


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (drkreign)*

why are you developing a windage tray? Bildon Motorsports makes them already. they have all kinds of stuff for high rpm motors. thet do NA cars but a lot will work great for you. Talk to Bill at Bildon, great guy.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_
Only thing I saw I didn't care for was your new exhaust manifold, seems way to over welded IMO, also why did they start with a small pipe on the 2 outsides and then go slightly bigger only to go back down in size at the end?


I bought the car with a homemade turbo setup on it. .I have basically redone the whole car and changed out most of the parts it came with for newer/better stuff... This exhaust manifold was part of the old setup. I DID NOT MAKE IT OR HAVE IT MADE. I am just using it for now cuz its basically equivalent to a ATP mani as far as flow etc etc. I will replace it one day with something much better. If you were to look inside the manifold it doesnt step up or down like it does on the outside. I also went inside and ported it out to increase flow and remove and rough transitions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 5:15 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (ridefuel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridefuel* »_why are you developing a windage tray? Bildon Motorsports makes them already. they have all kinds of stuff for high rpm motors. thet do NA cars but a lot will work great for you. Talk to Bill at Bildon, great guy.

Yea,that's great and all. I know bildon makes good stuff. But its expensive. I struck a deal with a guy that makes all sorts of oil control products for every type of car out there, not just VW. I provided him with a full bottom end and oil pan, and for doing that he is giving me whatever parts he develops (windage tray, baffles, oil pan,etc) for free. I couldn't pass up on the deal...


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Ahh, well that makes sense


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (ridefuel)*

I got a chance to get some work done on the corrado. Andrew (VRSEX) came thru and we pulled the axles and powersteering lines.I had to buy a small 3/8 impact gun,and Drew brought his battery powered impact over to break the driveshaft bolts free. They were really on there good. I had previously done all the other stripping of wires and coolant stuff a week or so ago. So, we pulled the motor, and dropped the trans,and called it a night.
Pics:








Here is the Clutchmasters stage 5 clutch and pp that I briefly used, only has 2000 miles on it. Ill get better pics when I pull the pressure plate. I am also going to weigh the whole clutch/flywheel package, then compare weights to the complete dual disk setup with billet steel flywheel that I am replacing it with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















More updates coming soon.









_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 9:46 AM 12-14-2009_


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 9:48 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Pulled the flywheel and clutch tonight. Then I started to install the twin disk. I got stuck when I noticed I needed blue loctite and its too late to go buy it.
I weighed the 2 clutch /flywheel assemblies. Stock flywheel with a clutchmasters stage 5 4-puck unsprung, and white HD pressure plate weighs @ 29 3/4 lbs. The clutch masters billet steel flywheel and twin disk weighs @ 21 lbs. Both were weighed without the bolts that hold the pressure plate to the flywheel, which is next to nothing anyways. 
I also discovered an E85 station not even 2 miles from my house so now I'm switching over the rest of the fuel setup to stainless lines and most likely getting a weldon pump that will push 100psi and setting up a surge tank. With the ID1000 injectors, the higher pressure, the better the fuel atomization and they reccomend as much psi as your system can handle. At 100psi they flow 1530cc/min, so eventually I can really step it up and push the motor as far as I originally intended back when I started this up 5+ years ago. I probably will do a little bit more tomorrow, and then leave it alone until monday.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Awesome news about the e85! We have it at almost every pump up here, so that is what I'm planning for my setup also


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Lucky bastards.








Hour drive and bulletproof vest optional here.








Nice going... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

small update: Clutch/flywheel is installed. I was going to get the guys at work to weld up the clutch fork to reinforce it, but after talking with my boss he said it probably won't be necessary.
I've also talked with my buddy Chris Green from USP motorsports about a few things with my car. I am planning on taking it to him once I have finished fabricating/installing some things, and then he will be helping me with final setup and tuning on their dyno.
With my new fuel setup, and using E85 (still dont have pump or surge tank), I can potentially make 700hp before running out of fuel, so that is what I am shooting for. Either I will fab a surge tank, or I will let Chris handle it and setting up the lines/pump etc...still haven't decided on that..
I'm planning on doing the cams and valve springs Friday, then crank scraper install if I have the energy/time.
Also as a side project, I am planning on making my own version of the camber/drop plates. Mine will probably be 2-2.5" with 2.5deg of camber instead of 3.25" like Banchwerks. I am also playing around with mounting them inside of the "box" on the rear beam, or machining them with an offset to keep from pushing the wheel out too far.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
I'm planning on doing the cams and valve springs Friday, then crank scraper install if I have the energy/time.


I would love to come buy and toss a couple back, but I'm working as per usual.
You should stop by the bar some weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I got the motor all tore down, pulled the head off,and removed the cams. I'm planning on installing the new valvesprings and cams either tonight or tomorrow.
I've also got another side project in the works.It involves a little bit of CNC milling, so I've got to get all that sorted first. I'll post more once I make some progress on it


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Got some more work done today:
Pulled all the old springs and installed the new HD valvesprings, along with my titanium retainers. Then I dropped the 288 camshafts in. I also put in the ID1000s and the purple nurples. I really feel like I'm making progress and its motivating me to get more work done on the car. I can't wait to drive it again... pictures......
Here you can see the little adapter/extender thing we needed to make to get the spring compresser to work
















Stock camshafts are out, no use for them anymore








The stock cam is on the left, 288 is on the right. BIG DIFFERENCE!








Cams installed and torqued
















The Purple Nurples
































The old 550cc Injectors
















All buttoned up! with fuel rail and adapter plugs in place



















_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 11:02 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

looks good man


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_looks good man

Thanks! Drew check this out: When I was initally tearing the motor down, we tried to rotate the motor to TDC before I pulled the head and timing chains, and the chain wasnt even tight. The chain tensioner wasnt putting any tension and one of the cams clicked over and I was so scared I bent some valves...but luckily everything was ok.
I think its odd that the tensioner wasnt doing anything. I am so fortunate that I had to take it all apart again, and didnt just install it in the car and crank it.. I woulda been buying new valves AGAIN.







All is good now though! Ill make sure its working next time and fill it with oil and bleed it out the best I can


----------



## mearvk (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Project: (Re)Build V3.0 (1SlowSLC)*

Throw some dyno numbers up when you get it running right.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Project: (mearvk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mearvk* »_Throw some dyno numbers up when you get it running right.









Of course! Dyno sheets and videos ASAP!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Tomorrow I plan on deburring the crank scraper, and prepping it for install, then sometime this week (most likely Friday) I will install it and start putting the engine back together.
I'm kinda broke after xmas,my girlfriend's birthday, and our anniversary/valentines coming up..so progress will probably be ever slower than it is now. I still have ALOT of parts waiting to be installed so I will chip away at those and save up for the last pieces I need to complete the car.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Updates...
The crank scraper is all deburred and ready to install. I didnt get a chance to snap a pic of it yet.
Im working out a deal with someone to buy some of my older parts (turbo,exh mani, downpipe, intercooler, wg, bov, etc) It might take him awhile to get the money all together, but that gives me the opportunity to get the new parts I want. So I'm looking into a new turbo, wastegate, exhaust manifold, and then probably going to fab up new exhaust and dump tube for my wastegate!
One more update... I started measuring and mocking up one of the projects I was planning. You can buy one of these for $250 from 2 different companies , but I want to make it myself. I might make a small run of them and offer a few up for sale on here, if anyone is interested...
This is only a scrap piece of metal used to get the dimensions down. This is the very early mock up stage. It will totally wrap around that circular part and look much better when completed. Ill post more pics when some real progress is made and I start the CNC stuff on it.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

More progress made on the trans pinion girdle. Solidworks modeling is 99% done, just have a few more things to measure and check clearances, then its onto mastercam and CNC.
More mockup, now with counterbores for nuts
























Solidworks


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

work here is always awesome.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_











Forgive my noob question, but what advantage does this piece give?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Didn't ap tuning build a pinion girdle recently too? Although they want you to send the casing to them to be machined for it...


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The pinion girdle is manufactured by 2 companies: AP tuning, and autoxtrem. AP tuning's version requires machining to the housing to fit, while autoxtrem's version does not. Mine will resemble autoxtrem's.
The purpose of it is to help support the pinion shaft inside the trans. Under high loads the pinion deflects inward towards the pressure plate/clutch and can cause stress fractures in that area of the case,or blow the trans all together.
This plate holds the studs from the pinion and ties all the metal together between the mounting points to help reinforce that area. It also acts as a cuff around the casting where the end of the pinion rests and reinforces that as well.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_Thanks for the kind words guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The pinion girdle is manufactured by 2 companies: AP tuning, and autoxtrem. AP tuning's version requires machining to the housing to fit, while autoxtrem's version does not. Mine will resemble autoxtrem's.
The purpose of it is to help support the pinion shaft inside the trans. Under high loads the pinion deflects inward towards the pressure plate/clutch and can cause stress fractures in that area of the case,or blow the trans all together.
This plate holds the studs from the pinion and ties all the metal together between the mounting points to help reinforce that area. It also acts as a cuff around the casting where the end of the pinion rests and reinforces that as well. 

And you will be whipping up a second one for your good ol'buddy drew


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I stopped by USP motorsports today to lend my 288s to Chris so they can clay the new engine they are building, which they are using 288s on...
After having another talk with Chris and Brian Kirchberger who was visiting from Jersey (one of the first guys to run 9s like 5+ years ago,and a wealth of VR6T knowledge) I have decided to go with a 6262 bilet .84 T4 instead of the 6765. With the 288 cams and the 6262, I will get boost low in the RPMs (~3500) and pull hard as hell to 8500RPM.
I will probably go for 600+ WHP and forget about going 700+. Im more planning on a fun street car, which I can take to the track when I want. 
No real updates or progress on the buildup yet...maybe next week


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_I stopped by USP motorsports today to lend my 288s to Chris so they can clay the new engine they are building, which they are using 288s on...
After having another talk with Chris and *Brian Kirchberger *who was visiting from Jersey (one of the first guys to run 9s like 5+ years ago,and a wealth of VR6T knowledge) I have decided to go with a 6262 bilet .84 T4 instead of the 6765. With the 288 cams and the 6262, I will get boost low in the RPMs (~3500) and pull hard as hell to 8500RPM.
I will probably go for 600+ WHP and forget about going 700+. Im more planning on a fun street car, which I can take to the track when I want. 
No real updates or progress on the buildup yet...maybe next week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OafCq1izXE





















That's insane....


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*

Small update....
Got the plastic prototype part for the transmission done. I will make a run of 2 metal ones, as soon as I make a few adjustments to the program, then possibly more if there is any interest.
Heres a few pics


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Also, I picked up my cams from USP motorsports. Chris installed them in his engine, clearance was fine, but he said it was running crappy, like only on a few cylinders (no compression on some cylinders). 
We think the base circle of the cams is larger than an OEM cam, meaning that the valve is not closing all the way. I have to call dubsquared to discuss this, because they told me "just drop them in, no other work needed" which is turning out to not be the case. I don't think calling and bitching will accomplish anything, but I am aggrivated by this.
I will probably have to take the head back to the cylinder head shop to get the valve stems cut, according to the cams, so the valves will all close. Not sure what I am going to do yet..










_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 3:04 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

depending on the price for that pinion girdle I may be interested in one.
And really crappy deal with the cams if that is the case with the base circle. Something that the manufacturer should have taken into consideration before production.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
We think the base circle of the cams is larger than an OEM cam, meaning that the valve is not closing all the way. I have to call dubsquared to discuss this, because they told me "just drop them in, no other work needed" which is turning out to not be the case. I don't think calling and bitching will accomplish anything, but I am aggrivated by this.


I ran into this issue with my Schricks. To be fair, the issue wasn't with my cams, it was with my poorly done headwork from CCH. The valves were never trimmed to the correct length so they weren't able to close fully and the car wouldn't start. The simple, but not so easy fix, was to pull apart the head and grind the valves back into spec.








BTW, why not call TT? They make the cams, not dubsquared...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

it looks great kev


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

IM'd.......you. I would also like to know who did your headwork,valves and stuff.


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

have you ever thought of going 268?why 288.What do you think?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Replied to your IM...
Long story but, I bought the head already port and polished and with bigger valve seats in it. I then bought valves and had it built. Ive had a few shops work on it, all of which have sucked and did crap work.
Last place I took it (cylinder head exchange in fort lauderdale) didnt bother to check their work and gave me back the head with some of the valves not cut to spec and they wouldnt close all the way. And they swore up and down they check every head, till I brought it back and showed them their F'up. Then they fix their mistakes, and dont even bother to take 2 min to pull my spark plugs from the head and crush all the plugs when they set the head on the worktable... MORONS!
about the cams..268s make power on a turbo vr, thats already known, but the 288s supposedly make alot more power.


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 2:55 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Finally some progress...
I found a new cylinder head shop, Accurate Machine in Ft. Lauderdale. Dropped the head off on Monday, should have it back at the end of the week. The valve stems just needed a little skim off the top
Im ordering my new turbo friday, also found a suitable surge tank.
I still need an exhaust manifold, intercooler pipiing and couplers, downpipe, and wastegate dump pipe, surge tank, fuel pump, and fuel lines. Ill start ordering all that soon.
Im hoping to start reassembling the motor next week....
thats it for now


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_... The valve stems just needed a little skim off the top


If I told you how many times I have run into this in the last few years (including Lee's head) you would not believe it.







This is basic head work 101, but I guess if you don't have the right machine to grind the stems, it won't do any good to measure







... Maybe they figure, they will hope for the best. 
Also, not sure who did your's, but there is a place in SFL that is supposedly well known that did this on someone's 8valve head a couple of years back (1 that I know of that came from there anyway). IM me, I am curious for my own interest.
Shawn


_Modified by sdezego at 3:38 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

The shops I have taken my head to were all "engine specific" or "cylinder head shops"... This new place Accurate machine came highly reccomended by my boss at work, so we'll see if everything comes out right. Ill find out later in the week....
Ill post it here,instead of IM so anyone else in S Florida can steer clear of these shops, I dont care about slandering their business, cuz they suck and they screwed me over.
First one was LR Engineering... He has some other name he calls his "machine shop" as well, but I forget what it was called. He also butchered Andrew's (Vrsex) head, and assembled Drew's motor for him and dropped something in one of the ports in the head, and blew his whole motor.
He works out of his garage, but I bet he went out of business from ruining cylinderheads. He "specialized" in 8v and 16v, and supposedly was making some high flowing vr6 heads. Drew will vouch for how much of a douche the guy is. I dont even think he did most of the work himself, he just took it to some shop,like a middle man, and did crap work. I asked him if he could do a flow bench on it to compare to the heads he was making and selling at the time, he makes it sound like he'll do it just to see, like no charge, then I pick up my head and he's tacked on an extra $60 for the flow bench, which I never received paper work for, so no idea what it flowed at all. He skimmed the head to make it flat, but the head was warped and needed to be heated and straightened, he didnt do any of that, just cut it like it was. I could go on and say more, but I think that covers it..
Second place I took it was "cylinder head exchange". They only do cylinder heads, and when I brought my head there, there was another 12v head sitting on the counter, so I assumed they knew what theyre doing. They probably screwed that other head up as well. The place was ran by numbskulls, who dont check theyre work.
I get my head back, reassemble the whole engine, crank the car for the first time and get zero compression. The motor spun freely and no sound of pumping of air or anything. I pull the head and rotate the cams, and theres about a 1/8 inch gap between the valves and the seat when the valve is supposed to be shut. They swore up and down they checked theyre work, all lies. Then they fix it for me, and I can tell they just didnt care about the work cuz it was a "fix" and not a paid job. They didnt even take the time to pull my spark plugs, they just set the head on the bench and crushed all the plugs, put all the cam caps on backwards, and I bet after "fixing" it, the valves still didnt fully close... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 10:05 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

ha, since it is out there, yea that is one of the places.
With Lee's head that was done by CCH, the work was all top notch (besides this retardedness). Larger seats were installed properly, new guides, larger valves, etc. But wtf, you do all that work and don't check the stem height







I just don't get it.
Sorry to read all of your pain... The problem with today's day and age is that the internet makes a person appear like they have an company, are legitimate and experienced.








Good luck this time around


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

..Ordered the surge tank and picked up my head today, and will be ordering my turbo tomorrow. Im pretty sure Im gettin a precision billet 6262sp .81 T4, debating on whether or not to go with the ball bearing or journal bearing...
Still debating on whether or not to just get a treadstone exh manifold or spend some serious bucks and get a AFI tubular manifold..
Someone told me that the tubular manifolds tend to add a little bit more lag, Im not so sure about that.. although I know they add a bit of top end power. 
Anyone have any info on that? Lee? or maybe that other guy with the blue corrado who was in PVW...I think his name is Sean, whoever has some solid info on that, I could use some help


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
Someone told me that the tubular manifolds tend to add a little bit more lag, Im not so sure about that.. although I know they add a bit of top end power.



It depends on the runner diameter, length, bends, etc. I wouldn't expect much (if any) loss in spool with a good tubular manifold and a nice collector. Sent you a pm also.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Ball-bearing FTW
After doing extensive research the life span of the BB in comparison to the journal bearing is negligible, especially once you factor in the quick spooling and fantastic noises


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

If you went with the afi manifold I believe the have a vbanded turbo option
Precision also makes a vband in-out hotside


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_If you went with the afi manifold I believe the have a vbanded turbo option
Precision also makes a vband in-out hotside 








Very interesting.
Hmm, I talked to Frank at TD Autowerkes about the turbo.Theyre a big precision dealer. He said the ball bearing option is used mostly for lower revving V8s etc. to help with spool up. I told him about my engine setup and plans to rev 8.5k and he said ball bearing isn't really necessary. Its a $500 option, so I dont want to get it unless its going to make a real difference..
Anymore input on the ball bearing option is welcome, especially since Im planning on placing the order for it tomorrow


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Is this one of the new oil cooled only ball bearing center sections?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

yes


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Ok, heres what I ordered.
Precision 6265sp billet wheel, ported comp, 4" inlet 2.5" outlet, T4 .81 vband, journal bearing.
It should arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I just got the same turbo but T4 .68 should be nice. Your build is inspiring me to get out in the garage and finish my crap!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I was thinkig about this car a few weeks ago I'm glad to see more work getting done to it. Your gonna like that clutch I have the same one it's awesome I like it better then my clutchmasters 6puck I had before.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_I was thinkig about this car a few weeks ago I'm glad to see more work getting done to it. Your gonna like that clutch I have the same one it's awesome I like it better then my clutchmasters 6puck I had before. 

Did you set up a stop on the clutch pedal? Ive heard some people say you need one, then some say you dont.. If you have a pedal stop then please take a pic and post here. Thanks


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

I have no pedal stop I'm also using a o2m so that might be why.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

The reason I got the 6265 instead of 6262 was mostly due to the turbine housing size. The largest turbine housing available for a 6262 is .69 T4
I wanted a .81 T4, so I had to get the 65 turbine. It will spool slightly slower, but provide more top end, which is fine with me.
I think it will work well with the other parts I have selected


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

0.81 a/r t4 seems like a good choice. That's what I planned on running before I went to a divided setup


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Turbo is in! Also snapped some pics of the surge tank


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

I have the earlier version of the S cover on my 6262, your anti surge porting is larger








I'll grab some more tubing from school so we can do some flared hardlines for your fuel system

And fresh pics of the new beater are in demand










_Modified by VR SEX at 7:47 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Drew,
Id like to see our turbos side by side, to compare the compressor porting and turbine housings.
How much is that hard tubing? Did you take any pics of it yet?What sizes do you have?
I dont know where I would use it..maybe for the lines from stock tank to surge tank, and from surge to filter and pump???
New pics of the daily will be up as soon as I get a chance to wash it


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 11:01 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Oh surge tank specs...4"X10.5"aluminum, I think 2L capacity. 
one -8 fitting on top
two -6 on the side towards the top
one -10 on the bottom


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 12:09 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

-10 is way over kill your gonna have to neck it down anyhow I think aeromotive and bosch 044's are -8
It will be good if you plan on feeding two inline pumps though
What size lines are you running and what size is the rail?


_Modified by VR SEX at 11:44 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_-10 is way over kill your gonna have to neck it down anyhow I think aeromotive and bosch 044's are -8
It will be good if you plan on feeding two inline pumps though
What size lines are you running and what size is the rail?


I thought the bosch pump was -6?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I thought the bosch pump was -6? 

It's m12 on the outlet, commonly people usually get m12/ -8 m/m fittings but you can get m12/ -6 they are a little harder to source
Sourcing the walbro ones are harder the are m10 with a 1mm thread pitch, I think the boschs are 1.25 or 1.5
034 and usrt sell the fittings but my local aeroquip guy does not have either.
Personally I like being able to run down the street for something rather than waiting for it to arrive in the mail


_Modified by VR SEX at 12:29 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
It's m12 actually, commonly people usually get m12/ -8 m/m fittings but you can get m12/ -6 they are a little harder to source
Sourcing the walbro ones are harder the are m10 with a 1mm thread pitch, I think the boschs are 1.25 or 1.5


The kit that 034 sells I thought were -6 fittings. Maybe i should stop being lazy and go look


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I think their rail is a -8 chambered rail they provide the larger npt/ -6 fittings for the supply and return
edit: 034's rails are -6


_Modified by VR SEX at 12:59 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Project: (Re)Build V3.0 (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
And one of my old BMX trophies from when I used to tear up the track

















_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 11:03 PM 1-19-2010_


This is the best part of the whole thread. Now I want to go watch the movie "Rad" and pretend I'm Cru Jones.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_-10 is way over kill your gonna have to neck it down anyhow I think aeromotive and bosch 044's are -8
It will be good if you plan on feeding two inline pumps though
What size lines are you running and what size is the rail?

Some aeroquip pumps are -10. For the amount of fuel I will need to move, most the pumps have either a -8 or -10 inlet. I want the lines to have the least amount of change in size as possible. 
Most likely Ill plumb in some -8 lines, cuz my braided steel lines from firewall forward are -8 and so is the fuel rail. Im probably going to use one 044 or something similar...still not sure.
Im open to suggestions on pumps.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Project: (93SLCyasee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93SLCyasee* »_
This is the best part of the whole thread. Now I want to go watch the movie "Rad" and pretend I'm Cru Jones.









BMX rules! If you read the plaque on it, it says "1st place, 1992". I used to get so many of them I would trade them back in for "biker bucks" to pay for my practices.I had more fun hitting the jumps at practice anyhow,racing was alright. I only held onto a few just to keep the memory. Bmx was the sh*t, I wish I didnt quit and still had my bike. Ahhh, the good old days


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sweet rotary muffler you and Drew have there.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_

Most likely Ill plumb in some -8 lines, cuz my braided steel lines from firewall forward are -8 and so is the fuel rail. Im probably going to use one 044 or something similar...still not sure.
Im open to suggestions on pumps.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its best to keep it close to the same, but it does not matter to much.
Keep in mind that it is a fluid filled system so once the system is filled, the pressure is the same everywhere. Pressure drops where bottlenecks happen, and velocity picks up at that point.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

Got some pics of my new daily...
Ill take some better pics when I get the chance...
It still needs some work, but I'll fix her up!



































































_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 10:09 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

If its running well now don't effing touch it. Its a daily keep it reliable.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_If its running well now don't effing touch it. Its a daily keep it reliable.


Thats the plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its at 15psi right now, so its right around 350whp. I rarely get into boost driving around town, and to school and work and back. 
I'm just fixing the little things to make it totally reliable. Its a great base to start with, but honestly I would have bought it even if it was just a regular vr with no turbo. I really wanted to get back into a mk2 vr after losing my old jetta to insurance totaling it out.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

No real progress to speak of... been busy dealing with registering the new car. Its been nothin but problems. Aparently up North you dont need to title cars over 10yrs old, a bill of sale is all you need, and Florida requires EVERYTHING are real ball breakers and check every little thing... that is where my problems are stemming from. 

I'm working on getttin it resolved, it'll work out eventually. I have too much on my plate already and I dont want to get stressed out, so Ill get to it whenever. 

Also, Ive only had the car for a week, and some gimpy retard(not really retarded, but was definetly gimped out, could barely walk due to a F'd knee) who was 2 or 3 people infront of me at the tag agency leaned into my door when climbing into his POS mini van and put a huge dent into it! The car was really clean, no major dents and now its scarred up. I will have to get paintless dent removal out here to fix her up. 

I did make a oil drain flange for the new turbo. It will be welded to a -10 fitting and bolted on. Ill snap a few pics of it and the crank scraper, and post them up 

Going to be ordering a treadstone exhaust manifold and some tubing for downpipe, dump tube, and boost tubes soon. Thats it for now...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

where do you plan on getting the boost tubes from?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> where do you plan on getting the boost tubes from?


 Not sure...I dont need much material. My boost tubes are super short, Ill probably do them in aluminum. The dump tube and dp will most likely be mild steel cuz I plan on ceramic coating them anyways. 

Any suggestions on places to buy tubing?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Just a few quick pics of the crank scraper and turbo drain fitting.










I machined the flange piece and bought the -10 fitting, and had them TIG welded at work.


----------



## atomic10 (Mar 27, 2010)

You have a beautiful set [email protected][email protected][email protected]!#!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Exhaust manifold is ordered...

Still need fuel pump and lines/fittings and material for boost tubes, dump tube, and downpipe. Then I will have all the major parts.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

The exhaust manifold has arrived... still trying to figure out a fuel pump.

I need to order material for exhaust and boost tubing, so I can get things fabbed up and off to ceramic coating. Then I can start final assembly, get it on the dyno at USP motorsports and see what it can do!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

You want to make me one of those pinion girdles still?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

charlie hayes said:


> You want to make me one of those pinion girdles still?


Actually, yes I do. I'm planning on buying some material this week to get started on them. I'm planning on doing a small run of 3-5 of them to start.

I had quite a few IMs about them,but that was awhile ago, before vortex switched to the new forums.... so anyone out there who sent me an IM, get back at me if you want one.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*update*

some updates: sorry for writing a book, but its been months since Ive posted anything... 


got the head on the block, torqued down, and timing set. Gonna throw the intake and exhaust manifolds on soon, and set up the intercooler and other stuff, then taking it USP motorsports to tie up some loose ends and dyno tune. Then probably tearing it back down to get the turbo, exh mani, and downpipe ceramic coated. 

I talked to Chris Green again. When I was at the shop he was tuning an audi TT that had a vr swapped in and the same 62/65 .81 T4 turbo that I have. They switched out from a gt40 and the 62/65 was making more power at less boost then the gt40 was,and spooling up way before!There was around an 80hp difference from 2k to 6k,basically across the whole dyno chart. It was around 415hp at 15psi, thats with no cams or extra things that I am planning for my motor. Its gonna be interesting to see what kinda numbers my setup is gonna make. 

I ran the transmission girdle piece, but since it was months ago I started on it,and had made several different models with varying dimensions, I accidentally used a blueprint with bad dimensions, so it didnt fit the transmission right.:banghead: I have redone all the mastercam and toolpaths, and Im planning on running the part in about 30mins from now. 

Also talked to the guy doing the oil control parts for me (windage tray, baffles). He said he should be finishing up the windage tray soon and sending it out to me.:thumbup: 

Thats it for now


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

So far my honest opinion of the ceramic coating I had done from that guy.... Not worth it, I'm going to wrap everything and blanket the manifold


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Well then maybe Ill pass on the ceramic coating.Im going to tune it and get it running,wrap the downpipe atleast, and then decide on the coating. 

Got the first pinion girdle completed. Just need to find a thin wall socket to get the nuts on tight. The only 13mm socket I could find at the shop was a craftsman chrome socket that was .725 wide, too wide for the piece. So I might widen the holes for the nuts...anyways heres the pics 






















































Notice the 5 degree taper machined into the center hole to help clear the radius at the base of the casting


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

this thing is awesome


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

turns out the girdle fits just fine, and the holes for the nuts are good. I just had it a lil crooked the first time I tried to put it on the transmission. The transmission is back home with me, so now I can get crackin on putting the engine back in the car. 

I only had time to make one girdle, and Im done with school, so who knows when I'll get a chance to run more of them, I cant do it at work unfortunately, we have like 6 cnc machines I could do it on, but they dont let you work on your own stuff really:thumbdown:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Great idea and nice part! I am sure there are a bunch of people that will tell you they want one. That is until you go to collect money and they they will all back out :laugh: 

If I wasn't 02m, I would pick one up for sure.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

what price you looking to charge for a pinion girdle, a few people out there make them like autoxtream and AP tuning


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I was planning on doing them for maybe $50 or so less then the other companies who manufacture them charge. But that was when I had access to a CNC machine for free at school. 

Now I would have to take it somewhere and pay for CNC time, so honestly I don't know how much it would cost, but I'm not trying to make much off of them. I would need like maybe 10 people to want one and then get them done. It doesnt make sense to get one or two made at a time.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I've been taking a break from vortex and car stuff in general lately, so no progress to speak of  

Started workin on the car again a month or so ago, tried to put the trans back onto the motor and it would bind up with about an inch to go. Me and my friend just couldn't get it to mate up. I used a clutch alignment tool as well, so i dunno what the hell is going on there.. Cars can be so frustrating at times...:banghead: 

I also sliced my thumb really bad at work with a deburring knife, so I've been on leave from work, so that gives me the opportunity to look for a new, better paying job. Once I either go back to work, or find a new job and money starts coming in I will get back on it and finish the damn thing up. I wish I could do more right now, but at this stage nothing is cheap or easy


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Im in the same boat as you. I keep telling myself I can't rush it cause that will kick my a$s in the end. 

Im still subscribed to this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

1SlowSLC said:


> I've been taking a break from vortex and car stuff in general lately, so no progress to speak of
> 
> 
> I also sliced my thumb really bad at work with a deburring knife, so I've been on leave from work, so that gives me the opportunity to look for a new, better paying job. Once I either go back to work, or find a new job and money starts coming in I will get back on it and finish the damn thing up. I wish I could do more right now, but at this stage nothing is cheap or easy


 I hear ya bud, between full time school, work, and daily driving the car. Its tough to get anything done. 
Which is why i'm not doing ****else on the car unless is takes only a couple minutes or can be done is small fast phases.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

stoked to see more. :thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

A few small updates...

I haven't done much with the corrado as far as reassembling. I did notice something with the throwout bearing that came with the twin disk, it looks different then my old throwout bearing. Perhaps I have the wrong throwout bearing in there and that is what prevented me from gettin the trans back onto the block. 

Heres a picture to compare the 2, the height difference is about how much distance I had to go to get the trans mated up flush to the block, so Im thinking its the culprit. Anyone who knows about Clutchmasters twin disk, please help me out here...

stock throwout on the left, clutchmasters twin disk on the right



















I heard from the guy making the windage tray for me a few months back, the tray was half way done when we talked, he sent me some in progress pictures of the structure that bolts to the mains and holds the tray in place. Haven't heard from him since, hes probably not close to being done yet, progress is very slow on this. 

I did a spark plug change on my daily driver recently, and ran into problems with removing the spark plug wires with the POS plastic piece that VW produces. Anyone whos dealt with a plug change on VR6 will know what Im talking about. The tabs always break off the tool, and the plastic expands and slips off the wire ends when you go to pull up on them. So I made one out of aluminum, problem solved! :wave:























































I finally got a copy of solidworks 2011 and have begun drawing up some parts in solidworks, I also got my hands on mastercam and esprit (another cad/cam software) so I have all the computer software I need to make my parts.Most of this will be CNC work, some manual machining, and some fabrication and welding... Here's the list of parts I will be machining, not in any particular order:

billet steel clutch fork
AL t-stat housing (i know everyone has wished for this part for years)
AL or stainless coolant hoses for radiator
corrado sunroof sliders (need help on this one, anyone have a broken one to send me?)
hinges for hood
front subframe (either tubular steel welded together or billet AL)
control arms(tubular steel or billet AL)
bracket for secondary water pump
heatercore/secondary water pump bypass tube
rear drop plates

Any requests or suggestions for other parts I have not listed are welcome. I cannot promise a fast turnaround because I do this in my spare time after my real job.

Here's a picture of the progress on solidworks for the clutch fork,Its going slow because I am learning solidworks as I go, I have limited experience with it. I will start drawing up some of the other parts soon. This is just a solid block,no real detail is in there, this is just 
for the dimensionally critical portions of the clutchfork... I have ALOT more work to do, I would say I am only 20% done with this drawing.










More updates soon I hope


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> stoked to see more :thumbup:


thanks bro, were you at the SFL GTG? I couldnt make it out

Again,any insight into my clutch issues and the throwout bearing deal would be appreciated..

This might turn into more of a fabrication/machining thread then a corrado build. We shall see eace:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

let me know if you need someone to test!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Not that anyone cares around here, but I've made a little bit of progress... 

Decided to give the clutch fork drawing a break and moved onto some other parts. I have a chance to use a CMM (coordinate measuring machine) to dimension some of the odd shaped parts, so that will save some headaches, and speed things up for sure. 

I decided to start with the cover for the thermostat. After going through all the trouble of drawing it up, I think I'm going to go about it a different way. Rather then try to recreate the OEM parts, I will modify/simplify the exterior dimensions so it will be easier to fixture and machine,while keeping all the critical bolt locations and features where they need to be. 










As you can see from the picture there aren't too many flat surfaces on the part so keeping it rigid in a CNC machine will be next to impossible without some serious work... but I have the solution with this new approach.. 

I gave the guy doing my oil control parts a call to touch base. He said business was real busy so he hadn't done much on my parts, but he said he could get the windage tray out to me soon, and the baffled oil pan will follow. 

I have so many drawings to do, and not enough time to do them, and even less time to get out and work on the raddo. I'm also about to make a move to a new job, where there's loads of overtime. I'll probably be putting in 60+ hour work weeks, so I'll be even more strapped for time, but that will give me the finances I need to get the corrado and these machining jobs completed most likely...


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I also picked up a real digital camera, so no more cell phone pics :thumbup: 

Also, did a spark plug change in the daily. After reading the thread in the FI forums on the NGK Iridiums I decided to give them a try.I went with the BKR7EIX since I keep the car on low boost. I threw them in right out of the box as a few recommended, then pulled them and regapped them to .023. I am pretty impressed with them, and will be putting a set of the BKR9EIX in the corrado whenever I get around to finishing her up.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Its been 4 or 5 months since Ive updated. I moved into a new place a few months back, so that put alot of things on hold. Got a new laptop to continue with my car part drawings, but no real progress on the Corrado for now.

The thermostat housing is about 60% done, but will still need some design tweaks. I keep coming up with more things I want to design/draw so I have alot of partially finished sketches for now. Ill post about some of them, but I have a few other things in the works I dont want to reveal at this time...

I started another drawing, VWMS motorsports shifter. Its about 80% done, only need to add a few small details. This will be comparably easy/faster to draw and machine over the thermo housing. I really want to move this project along and start making chips, and plan to make a few at work. I plan to do everything on these parts, from drawing/designing, setting up machines, to writing the code for the cnc machines. Heres a few pics....














































Work has been rocking lately, and Ive been getting a fair amount of overtime. Its good for obvious reasons, but bad because I have less time to get my other projects done. Once work slows down Im going to try to get on a machine after hours and make a few of these shifters.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome work :thumbup:

I think I've read on a different thread about the possibility of you making the VWMS-style shifters - would be awesome


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

1SlowSLC said:


>


Sooo sweet. I call shotgun on first batch!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Ive made some more progress on the shifter drawing, but I think Im going to hold off on more pics till its totally drawn in solidworks and in a complete assembly,including hardware etc. Should be any day now.

I can post some more details about the whole machining process if there is any interest. Or just keep it to myself and have time better spent elsewhere making stuff happen,its upto you guys...:thumbup: :thumbdown: ??? Let me know


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

shifter drawing is 99% done and in an assembly. I will post pictures up tonight when i get home...

I will try to get atleast one complete shifter done ASAP, then go from there...

pictures will be posted around 5:30 this evening


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

also I am looking for a broken sunroof slider for a corrado. I will pay for it, or pay for shipping, or reimburse with an improved unbreakable one, once I get it machined.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

You want the slider from the Corrado OEM Metal Roof panel?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> DUBZAK
> You want the slider from the Corrado OEM Metal Roof panel?


I want whatever part it is that is always breaking in the corrado sunroof. I thought it was the potmetal pieces that break?? I prefer a broken one, so I can diagnose the weak points and improve on the design

Heres where Im at with the shifter. I was going to finish it up, but I have other stuff I have to do today. Finishing it will only take about 15mins of drawing.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

The shift lever is complete, got some pics of the first one out of the machine. I still have a few small tweeks to make to it, but overall its done.

Sorry for the low quality cellphone pics. They dont show the quality of machine work, or finish. I will take pics with a real camera soon to show some more details, next up is the shifter body that the lever bolts to...

Heres pics


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Made 2 more shift levers at work today,as well as cut the remaining stock off the first one and gave it a different finish. 

I will post pictures in an hour or so.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> VRSEX: :thumbup:


He's alive!!! First time Ive seen you post on here in a long time.

More pictures as promised:

This one is with the stock removed from the bottom and a semi-matte finish










2 polished pieces on top, semi-matte finish on bottom














































Thats it for now, hope to have the other piece done in a couple weeks


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I found some old pics from "back in the day" when I first got the corrado. Its hard to believe Ive owned this pile of parts for 10 years, and its spent 99% of its life in the garage.

Thats a corrado for you..... ahhh feeling nostalgic

pics:

* The lights are forsale, just incase anyone was interested*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

New pieces look good!

And Andrew Lurkin' :sly: :laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> DUBZAK: new pieces look good


Thanks bro, tryin to finish a few of these things up so I can move onto the next project...

Speaking of that, I am about to finalize a few little details, get my stuff together, and tomorrow at work I am starting on 2 of the shifter bodies. I doubt I will totally finish them as there is about 4 setups involved in this part,.and I am doin it here and there inbetween my jobs for work...

I will post pictures of my progress tomorrow afternoon


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> leebro61: :thumbup:


Thanks for the compliments! Im workin on gettin it done.

Been too busy at work, so it'll prob take a week or so to get some more parts made..


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

It's been a while since I've posted any progress. Been busy with the holidays and work, but I did get a chance to get some cnc time. so heres where Im at...

Second piece of the shifter is 75% done, its a little bit rough since its my first one, and I did alot of it manually. I have 3 more that are half way done and look much better.

I also got some of the hardware for the shifter, and did a test fit.... pics...

























































Also finished up the drawing for the third and final part of the shifter. It's going to be simple to make. Heres the drawings



















Ive got a few more projects in the works, Ill update when Ive got something worth showing.. thats it for now


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

sign me up for one kev!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbup: for doing work Kevin :beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks guys! I've got some more little projects in the works, but I want to finish this one up first.

Smallish update:

I only have 3 shifters at the moment, anyone serious about getting one should IM me...

I have a small update, nothing major, but still progress. The third piece of the shifter is started, there isnt too much left to finish it. I also spec'd out the rest of the hardware and I'm about to place an order.





































Also snapped a pic or 2 of my vblock I'm making for school. I've already ground it on a 3 sides, so far the ground surfaces are flat, parellel and square within .00005, to put that into perspective a human hair is .003 inches. 




















I will update when I have more progress with the shifter. I still need to figure out what size/thread the ball and socket fittings for the shift cable are. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

mk_ultra said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


thanks!!

I'm almost done machining the first 3 motorsport shifters. I ended up changing a few things and adding a thrust bearing on the main pivot point. Still waiting to receive the bearings and reverse lockout handles to complete the whole assembly. The hardware is quite pricey, especially the reverse lockout piece..

I snapped a few pictures of the 3 pieces bolted together. Obviously it isn't 100% complete, and it was the first one I made so there is a few small blemishes, which will not be there on the other 3 I am finishing up. 

I learned alot from the process of making these shifters, and I am keeping the first one as a display/showpiece which I might install in my car. I learned what did and did not work by making the first one, now the subsequent pieces will function and look perfect. 

I will post pictures of the 3 completed units as soon as I finish up.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

solid progress :thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Looks like I won't be finishing the shifters up for atleast a month or 2, I finally got hired on at the machine shop that I've been waiting to go to for a year!!! So no more machine access for now. I've also got a few non-car related side projects I'm getting involved in so that is eating up my time. 

Sucks about the shifters, but the new job is freakin' sweet, so can't complain. This shop has machines that cost $1 million plus, MT machines, triple turret lathes, VTMs, 9 axis, the list goes on and on. Needless to say I'm totally psyched about it . 

Good news is, a few weeks back I met some guys at a motorcycle shop who have some machines, so I'm working on finishing the shifters with them sometime soon... 

I've also been missing working on the C, but not having funds to finish it right was a major holdup. I should be able to scrape together the cash I need, due to the new job and better $$$, and hopefully get my Corrado back on the road!! 

Thats is for now, will update when I talk to the bikers about using their machines.:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

One more thing, the shop I work for is European based, and all the work we do is in MM, which is taking some adjusting to but.... 

now I can honestly say "I'm more Euro than you!!!!!":beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> One more thing, the shop I work for is European based, and all the work we do is in MM, which is taking some adjusting to but....
> 
> now I can honestly say "I'm more Euro than you!!!!!":beer:


 :laugh: 

Congrats on the new job Kevin :beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> Congrats on the new job Kevin


 Thanks Chad!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

opcorn: 

Still at it I see.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Still at it I see.


 no one really stops...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Thanks Chad!


 :beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*WTF*

not really an update but... 
(sorry for the book, but alot has happened recently) 

This has been a crazy crazy last few months, lots of things in my life are changing. I'm not" More Euro than you" anymore, cuz I quit that job. It was boring repetative production work, and it was like working in little Columbia, almost every guy was fresh off the boat... Not a good fit for me. 

Then, I worked at a LeMans road racing team. I was going to be the head machinist/designer and work hand in hand with engineering. They race and build fully prepared RolexCup racecars (fully built tube frame, carbon bodied, rx7s and rx8s mostly) but the head Engineer was a total douchebag and he was running the show, so me and him didn't work together well. 
So I walked from that job too. It's a real shame cuz I woulda had alot of fun there, learned a bit, and been working on bad azz racecars, but it was **** pay on a salary and it was 60hr/6day a week type job. :thumbdown: 

So now here's where I'm at. Me and a best friend I've known since I was 10 started up a company. I am the head designer/machinist. We've only been in business for about 2 months, already having some* mild success*:thumbup:, and I quit my job to pursue our business full time. Hopefully we will be looking into a spot and some CNC machines in the future, and my car part dreams will become realities.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*stuff for sale*

One more thing, 

Being jobless and not seeing alot of return coming in from my business yet is not a good thing, so it looks like its time to thin out the corrado parts stash a little bit: 

I am contemplating selling the Fikse FM10's off of my corrado. They have brand new (less than 250 miles) bfg kdw2's in 205/40/17 and 215/40/17 on 17x8 and 17x9. Fit great under slightly pulled fenders on a Corrado. Beautiful wheels, 9.5 out of 10, Haven't put a price yet...this is just a feeler. 

Also planning on selling off my second little project. 1981 bmw cosmos blue gti vr6t. t4 60-1 turbo basic atp bolt on turbo kit, with homemade shortrunner, full plus suspension, corrado dash and console, clean blue cloth interior, mk3 gti wheels, fk coilover suspension, stand alone engine management (cant think which type,have to look), amongst other things im forgetting 

The car made over 400whp in the past, I was running around on 15psi and spinning the tires in 3rd gear. It definetly needs a headgasket and a cooling system once over, and a retune. I dont really have the time to repair it, thats why I'm selling. Pics of the wheels and the GTI will follow soon. 

-Kevin


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> So now here's where I'm at. Me and a best friend I've known since I was 10 started up a company. I am the head designer/machinist. We've only been in business for about 2 months, already having some* mild success*:thumbup:, and I quit my job to pursue our business full time. Hopefully we will be looking into a spot and some CNC machines in the future, and my car part dreams with become realities.


 
This is *GREAT* news Kevin, happy to hear :thumbup::thumbup: 

I have been doing alot of this in SoFLA since I have a special skillset too -> :banghead::banghead::facepalm::facepalm:opcorn:opcorn::screwy::screwy::what::what:eace:eace::bs::bs:...........Got something with what would seem like a good outlook and room to grow into something more technical (DOT), but they do NOT have their $$ right ATM, only recieved one check on time in the month and change I have worked here, but get this, main reason I was hired is because I am fluent in English, job is in the heart of Miami :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh: No hablo espanol 

Kevin, sometimes thing happen for a reason. Good luck with your shop. ...it is actually one of those dreams of mine as well.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> :laugh: No hablo espanol


 Muy poco? :laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all the support and kind words! 

Things have been stressful, especially at one point when I was working 7:30AM to 11:30AM at the RolexCup race team, 2pm to 10pm at another shop doing production work, then working on my own company and car part designs in my spare time. AND had to try to keep up with daily chores and regular cleaning stuff, and my girlfriend (whos like another part time job sometimes:facepalm I barely had time to eat, and there was days I didnt even get a chance to shower (gross huh, but thats what happens when you work 18hr days!) But hard work pays off, and I have confidence our company will be a success... 

Finally I have a chance to relax a bit, its great to not have to clock in every day and be stuck infront of a CNC machine for 8hrs straight. But owning your own business presents a whole bunch of new and different challenges we are still getting accustomed to. 

Oh, and don't worry. The Corrado isn't going anywhere, it will be the LAST thing I sell off before I am homeless and on the streets  The Corrado will be finished off as is, along with some little surprises I have planned to add into the mix, and then either sold off eventually, or go to "Project Rebuild V4.0", which you don't even want to know about what I have planned.It would be a whole different "kind" of Corrado, and would help to alleviate the driveline issues commonly seen in high HP Vr6 turbo setups. Only time will tell with that one


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Just caught up in the insanity that is your last few posts... 

So... Congrats on the new job!!!/sorry the job didn't work out.../congrats on the new race job!!!/sorry the race job didn't work out.../ AWESOME shifter/ Congrats on starting your own business and looking fwd to sending you some work someday :thumbup: 

Yea I feel ya on the craziness... 
But you gotta keep up the awesomeness because people like me need to take a break now and again and live vicariously through other people's builds :thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks buddy! I would love to get together sometime, but super duper busy. I might be able to sneak out for a South Florida Corrado get together. 

Here is the official "feeler" FS post for my fikse wheels and tires http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...res-3.5k-OBO-(S.-FLA)&p=78444396#post78444396


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> Just caught up in the insanity that is your last few posts...
> 
> *So... Congrats on the new job!!!/sorry the job didn't work out.../congrats on the new race job!!!/sorry the race job didn't work out.../ AWESOME shifter/ Congrats on starting your own business and looking fwd to sending you some work someday* :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> 6BangSneezer: So... Congrats on the new job!!!/sorry the job didn't work out.../congrats on the new race job!!!/sorry the race job didn't work out.../ AWESOME shifter/ Congrats on starting your own business and looking fwd to sending you some work someday


 Thanks brotha, things just got more insane! WTF?!?!  I need to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming! I don't want to jinx myself, cuz I haven't gone yet, but this morning I received a call from _the owner_ of a very prominent local motorsports racing manufacturer about needing me to work for them. I am just overwhelmed right now. I kinda enjoy the freedom of my schedule now, but it's hard to pass up a job like this. This isn't a everyday find it in the classifieds type of job, so I really want to work there. 

I told him of my current situation (starting new business, not being able to be a 9-5 type of guy, etc etc) and he was cool with it. He asked me to come in for an interview towards the end of the week. They use Haas machines, and I ran multiple Haas machines daily for years, and wrote programs for them right there on the machine, so it should be cake for me to work there. I will post more details once I actually find out if I can fit working there into my schedule. I could certainly use the money, thats for sure!!!! 

So I'm hoping you would need to edit that quote to " *Congrats on the new job!!!/sorry the job didn't work out.../congrats on the new race job!!!/sorry the race job didn't work out.../ AWESOME shifter/ Congrats on starting your own business and looking fwd to sending you some work someday/Congrats on the new manufacturing job, hope you don't kill yourself working 18hr days again!*"


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Look at this jerkoff "gianni versace" jumping all over my FS: post for my wheels and totally trolling me out. posting junk wheels and saying mine aren't worth what im asking. then he posts broke down wheel sets with 2 dented rims, only 2 tires good, 2 tires roached, and other crap, and says they're comparable.:thumbdown: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...kodiak-lips-brand-new-tires-3.5k-OBO-(S.-FLA) 

What a loser! Seriously, the nerve of people!


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

His screen name sez it all bro...probably some [email protected] Greasy Gold Chain Wearing Guido 

BTW...Nice machine work. I'm a CMM programer been at it for 23 yrs now:beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

ajhvw93 said:


> His screen name sez it all bro...probably some [email protected] Greasy Gold Chain Wearing Guido
> 
> BTW...Nice machine work. I'm a CMM programer been at it for 23 yrs now:beer:


 Thanks dude, always value the love from other fabricators/machinists the most, cuz they really know how much work it takes to make machining happen. Its not like you press a button, and magic happens and a part materializes, I work hard to make these parts look like they do!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:It's unofficially official! I do have an interview, but no set time or date. He said come by at the end of the day sometime next week!!! Was real flexible about it:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

I like this guys style, laid back, easy going. I've had a few high strung bosses in the past and its not too fun usually. Wish me luck! I think I pick Monday afternoon for my interview. 

I'll post here Monday evening to post the outcome, which I'm not too worried about... and maybe spill the beans on who the company is.I can tell I'm not gonna sleep well this weekend, I'llbe up all night,mind racing, excited, waiting for the weekend to be over already, which is not normally like me


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> I'llbe up all night,mind racing, excited, waiting for the weekend to be over already, which is not normally like me


 :laugh: 

Nice bro, good luck :modelo: :modelo:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Nice bro, good luck :modelo: :modelo:


 thanks Chad! Hopefully a few of those 'delos will help my slumber


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> thanks Chad! Hopefully a few of those 'delos will help my slumber


 I am willing to bet they will  

Here's a six'er for ya :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

So, I went in for my interview today...let's just say it went well. :thumbup: 

I'm starting Monday, looks like this is a good fit for me finally. Machining on top fuel dragster parts, as well as anything else with an engine that wants to go fast. 

Let's play some trivia, the company I work for is located in Florida, its a big time drag racing manufacturer. Anyone have a guess? 

I'll give a hint, 2 words, starts with a "W" and a "M" for the second word. Any guesses????


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

1SlowSLC said:


> So, I went in for my interview today...let's just say it went well. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm starting Monday, looks like this is a good fit for me finally. Machining on top fuel dragster parts, as well as anything else with an engine that wants to go fast.
> 
> ...


  ummm....... Waste Management Racing??? 

Haha just messing man but on a serious note i'm happy you found a good fit. Perhaps an alcohol chugging Corrado is in your future?? 

Congrats man :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

6BangSneezer said:


> ummm....... Waste Management Racing???
> 
> Haha just messing man but on a serious note i'm happy you found a good fit. Perhaps an alcohol chugging Corrado is in your future??
> 
> Congrats man :beer::thumbup:


 Damn you're good. I am making those waste managment trucks run like a top, and dump garbage like nobody's business! I've been aspiring to this through my whole career. Ahh finally! 

(That's me, 2nd from the right! And my new team.) 










Doin' werk! 










This is where I hope to be one day, the one holding the clipboard! He's got authouritae! 










:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> So, I went in for my interview today...let's just say it went well. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm starting Monday, looks like this is a good fit for me finally. Machining on top fuel dragster parts, as well as anything else with an engine that wants to go fast.
> 
> ...


 Congrats :beer: 


I wanna go fast :wave: 



6BangSneezer said:


> ummm....... Waste Management Racing???
> 
> Haha just messing man but on a serious note i'm happy you found a good fit. Perhaps an alcohol chugging Corrado is in your future??
> 
> Congrats man :beer::thumbup:


 :laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks brotha!... so no guess from you? Do I have to just spell it out? 

I kinda shoulda held off on saying anything about the job anyways till I get a little farther along with it. I doubt I'll be able to take pics of share anything, unless its a finished developed part they already sell. So I can't post too many cool pics  

And believe me, just while I was there for the interview I saw A LOT of bad ass stuff, which I can't talk about, unfortunately.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

6BangSneezer said:


> ummm....... Waste Management Racing???
> 
> Haha just messing man but on a serious note i'm happy you found a good fit. Perhaps an alcohol chugging Corrado is in your future??
> 
> Congrats man :beer::thumbup:


 An ethanol (E85) chugging car was my next step anyways.:thumbup: 

I might have to upgrade a few of my components on my car after I work at this place for awhile. I may even be able to convince the owners to make some parts for VWs! They seemed pretty open to suggestions, and they already value my input and opinions on things, so thats a good sign.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Thanks brotha!... so no guess from you? Do I have to just spell it out?
> 
> I kinda shoulda held off on saying anything about the job anyways till I get a little farther along with it. I doubt I'll be able to take pics of share anything, unless its a finished developed part they already sell. So I can't post too many cool pics
> 
> And believe me, just while I was there for the interview I saw A LOT of bad ass stuff, which I can't talk about, unfortunately.


 I'm drawing a blank Kevin, I think I've been hanging out with too many blondes :laugh: 

Lemme know what you can do cause I wanna start hooking up my boat motor, pretty much stock 260hp 350. I need to be at around 500hp for my +20mph speed goals :thumbup: 

Thinking about vortec supercharging it, but they are mad $...:banghead:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm drawing a blank Kevin, I think I've been hanging out with too many blondes :laugh:
> 
> Lemme know what you can do cause I wanna start hooking up my boat motor, pretty much stock 260hp 350. I need to be at around 500hp for my +20mph speed goals :thumbup:
> 
> Thinking about vortec supercharging it, but they are mad $...:banghead:


 Well, I bet we already make some parts for that particular motor, but it might not be for a boat application. Meaning parts might not fit in the tight confines of a boats engine bay, or whatever its called on a boat haha.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Well, I bet we already make some parts for that particular motor, but it might not be for a boat application. Meaning parts might not fit in the tight confines of a boats engine bay, or whatever its called on a boat haha.


 Hell ya man, sweet, if you can hook it up, I've got TONS of room in my engine compartment  Most applications will be the same, only a few differences on the marine motors. We can talk more at the tech day/BBQ at my house on the 25th or 26th :beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Hell ya man, sweet, if you can hook it up, I've got TONS of room in my engine compartment  Most applications will be the same, only a few differences on the marine motors. We can talk more at the tech day/BBQ at my house on the 25th or 26th :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> I've always been down to meetup. I saw Chad's car a few years ago and it looked great, as well as a quite a few of the other guys who have been posting on this thread. I hope we have a great turnout, even if some of our cars are still in progress. I just want to hang w some dubbers and get a corrado fix. It's been awhile!


 Thanks for the props Kevin :beer: 

The day should prove to be a good time, I'm pretty sure Andrew will be down, Hoguer would probably come by in the morning for a bit, IIRC, he works Sunday afternoons. I'll mention it to Bryant from PSL and Felipe from Plantation which are always down for a good dubber gathering. I know I'm probably leaving a few guys out, but will flip thru my contacts and let some other local guys know. 




1SlowSLC said:


> On the engine parts deal, I need to work for a bit and establish myself first. I will check into stuff when the time is right, and it'll give you some to save up for the parts. You should finish the C first anyways damnit! Don't get distracted by the boat. :thumbup:


 Most definitely, I'll talk to you more about this late August


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thought I'd post this up here, you guys seem up for a good laugh. This is not a repost, this was my original handy work, and I can not tell you if it was a success yet. I will find out later tonight  

My girlfriend gave me this sexy Ad-libs card as a surprise before she went away for the weekend, and said, "We can use this when I get back in town, pick what you like. " 

She thought it was cute, I thought it was a great excuse to get laid! (being the man, of course I capitalized on the open invitation, got a little bit creative, and got the most mileage out of it that I could!) :laugh: 

It kinda went down like this: 

Girlfriend: Aww how sweet, this will be fun, and a nice romantic evening. 

Me: Awww ****! If you put the invitation out there, I'm gonna make sure that sticker sheet doesn't have a damn thing left on it. Managed to fit 33 stickers into 12 blank spaces! I was running out of blank space... Check it out. Pictures say a thousand words ; )


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Thought I'd post this up here, you guys seem up for a good laugh. This is not a repost, this was my original handy work, and I can not tell you if it was a success yet. I will find out later tonight
> 
> My girlfriend gave me this sexy Ad-libs card as a surprise before she went away for the weekend, and said, "We can use this when I get back in town, pick what you like. "
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Gotta love a creative invite eace:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

You're cheating at battleship my friend because that's a guaranteed hit :thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*What I've been upto lately/machining photo dump*

No corrado news yet....but I've been busy doing a lot of automotive related things at work, thought it would be cool to post up here. These are all production parts, so there's no harm in posting it here for my friends to see... We make some seriously cool sh*t at this shop. 

I'm only doing part time for now, since they're shop is a bit disorganized and I'm pretty busy with my own machining/consulting business as well... pics...... 

*THROTTLE BODY ELBOW* 























































*MANIFOLD FOR JET SKI* 










*INTAKE MANIFOLD RUNNERS* 



















*I MADE THIS HUGE STACK OF THROTTLE BODIES, ABOUT 50 TOTAL* 










*VARIOUS DIFFERENT PRODUCTION STUFF* 










*SICK BILLET 4 PLATE THROTTLE BODIES, I MADE THESE ON THE HORIZONTAL HAAS MILL* 



















*HERE'S THE HAAS I WAS MAKING THE 4 BARREL BODIES ON* 



















*WE HAVE 2 AMAZING WELDERS WHO WORK HERE, CHECK THIS STACK O' DIMES* 










I'll post some other pictures of other work I did at some other shops in a minute, just tryin to clear out the memory card, and show some cool car related machining stuff.....:beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*more machining stuff*

Heres some other manual machining and production work I did at a few other shops, some I did a few operations on, and some were done by me from start to finish... take a look 

*very large underground water pipe flange on rotary table on huge drill press. i did the work on this part* 










*production work on ring valves done by me, and some half millon dollar machines* 



















*very very large ring valve seat, probably a $5000 part* 










*twin spindle, 3 turret, Mori Seiki lathe, BIG $$$$$* 










*billet motorcycle engine, so cool* 





































*2011 haas vf5, worked this machine almost every day for 2yrs straight* 




























*parts I made on conventional machines (by hand not CNC) for the car wash trade show* 



















*supercharger bracket for porsche, made fixture and made billet bracket to replace welded junk* 




























*chevy dually to semi truck wheel adapters,manually machined* 



















*impeller shaft for large turbine, 6ft long* 



















*triple alternator bracket for chevy impala dunk rider, with 10 12" subs, and 10 amps, crazy* 























































Thats it for now, I'll post some more when I get some more cool work to do. Hope you like it :thumbup:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

^ That's a whole lotta sexiness right there


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Some awesome stuff right there, thanks for sharing. What makes a billet motor cycle engine better than a regular one?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Cool Pics. The Harley V-Twin Evo is awesome. That thing must be over 120CI  That's right up my alley  



cata said:


> Some awesome stuff right there, thanks for sharing. What makes a billet motor cycle engine better than a regular one?


 Stronger Cases than thin stock Cast and it is a MUCH larger displacement due to the Big bore cyls.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

sdezego said:


> Cool Pics. The Harley V-Twin Evo is awesome. That thing must be over 120CI  That's right up my alley
> 
> 
> 
> Stronger Cases than thin stock Cast and it is a MUCH larger displacement due to the Big bore cyls.


 you got it right my brother, that engine was purchased by some arab emirates prince, brought to my buddies motorcycle shop (where I prototype at) to get it put together, then the guy disappears and never comes back to get his engine... LOL. Must be nice to not care about a $7,000 engine and just leave it. 

I plan to build a oldschool chopper one day, machine almost every part on that SOB myself, and IF this engine is still around, I will find a way to put it in my bike, with some kind of turbo setup that I will machine and fabricate. Might kill myself on it, but it'll be alot of fun to build and ride MUAHAHAHAAHA.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I have a video, not a great one, but still a video... It's of the bike shop. Shows a couple cool ass bikes theyre working on, as well as the little machine shop area I use. I'll post it up later today..


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

very nice work:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

thanks for all the props guys,I just wish it was for parts I made for myself and my corrado, not for someone elses crap!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

1SlowSLC said:


> I plan to build a oldschool chopper one day, machine almost every part on that SOB myself, and IF this engine is still around, I will find a way to put it in my bike, with some kind of turbo setup that I will machine and fabricate. Might kill myself on it, but it'll be alot of fun to build and ride MUAHAHAHAAHA.


  I can appreciate a nicely built chopper, but only for what it's worth. Unfortunately I am of the age where I was born on the tail end of the "original Chopper" era i.e. Easy Rider and have been around Harleys all my life. Through our shops. I saw many people take bikes and cut off side car mounts, cut stretch and abortionize LOL. Spent many years after that fad trying to reconstruct many precious gems back to the former glory. Fads come and go and I guess that's why I am more of an OG haha. 

Anyway, nice thread and cool story. When you get ready to build that Harley, look me up. I ate, breathed and slept Harley in my former life. :beer: This is how I roll -> http://www.wgcinc.com/sd/shawnweb.n...a31852574ff006aee83/$FILE/my62Pan_Flagler.JPG


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

That is a sweet bike. I can totally respect a stock old school bike, I also love the super tricked out machined bikes, but more along the lines of the slim, cafe racers, or oldschool 60's choppers, but with a modern twist.... 

I'm not a big fan of the over the top choppers like Bourget's etc etc, just overkill sometimes... but I can still respect the crazy amount of machine work that went into the bike. Within 2 mins of looking it over, I had a real hard time finding anything on the bike that was NOT cnc machined. 

I don't want a gaudy over the top bike, I want a slim old school chopper, maybe with some lengthened springer forks, nice small tins, nice and compact, but with a big HOG of a billet motor, and everything bolted to it machined and fabricated by me... kinda like where I want the Corrado to be one day. ( machining overkill... all parts fabbed/machined by me) 

Now don't get me wrong, I love the old pan heads and knuckleheads that they are restoring over at the shop as well. They have one or 2 in there that are pre war harleys, and are getting a ground up resto, one was a military bike (drab green, sooo sick). I'll snap some pics next time I'm there, and throw up that video within the next few days as well...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Stuff looks great Kevin :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Stuff looks great Kevin :thumbup::thumbup:


 thanks dude! I watched the video I took of the motorcycle shop. It's shaky as hell. I'm not going to post it.... 

I will be goin back to the shop anyday now to do some prototyping, so I'll take pics/video then


----------

